# What do people from countries think of RIC?



## hannabrown15 (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm curious to know what people from countries that don't circumcise think about the high circumcision rates in America?


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

I think American's are brainwashed into thinking it's normal and 'healthy'. Frankly I think they are crazy. How could anyone think cutting off healthy skin from their newborn child is a good idea? It boggles my mind that a modern country like the US cling to some dark ages barbaric ritual. It belongs with neck rings and foot binding, gone.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

My sister lives in the U.K. and it horrifies her. My doctor is English and she has described the custom as "bizarre". 

When one steps back and views RIC for what it is: Forced Cosmetic surgery on the genitalia of an unconsenting, perfect baby boy, a lot of adjectives come to mind: Bizarre, cruel, insane, barbaric....the list goes on.


----------



## Zizo15 (Nov 23, 2016)

Good


----------

